# Need Help



## jallan (Jan 25, 2015)

I need help in replacing a nib on a jr gent 1 fountain pen. I tried to unscrew it but it will not budge. Do I need to tap it out or what. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ambodiver (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Jallan,
I had the same problem recently...  The Jr Gent will pull out - eventually - try alternate very hot water / cold water.    You'll need to get a good grip!  
The Snr Gent or Baron is a far easier nib replacement.  Good Luck!

Bill


----------



## jallan (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you Bill For the help.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 27, 2015)

Some members reported that some junior gent version one were glued in.


----------



## Rchan63 (Feb 11, 2015)

Jr Gent 1 are indeed glued in place.


----------

